# Some Pretty Hard Shots



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all, it's been a while. Today I just wanted to share this new vid with you guys. I really surprised myself with this one. Some of these shots I really didn't think I could do. Overall I am pretty proud of it. I know it's nothing special in this crazy talented place. But I thought I would share anyways. Tell me what you think .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You're doing great! Keep 'em comin'!! I like your vids by the way... nice of you to share.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> You're doing great! Keep 'em comin'!! I like your vids by the way... nice of you to share.


Thank you!!! Glad you like em .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice long range shooting!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I always found that shooting long distances was extremely fun. Thank you so much for sharing this video. Keep shooting man!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for you comment natural fork! I did have a good time filming the vid. I'm starting to get back into shooting a little bit more, trying some different stuff with and without a camera. And I still love it as much as ever . My pleasure . Will do!


----------

